# Move Over Law



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone write tickets or stop drivers for not moving over? I mean even with the law, people dont move over or slow down. Coming home from work at 11 pm a couple months ago on 24 south right before exit 15, Im doing about 85 in the middle lane, there was a Trooper that was finishing up a traffic stop, I see the lights slow down to about 55 (no other cars on the road). Then a BMW flies between my car and the Troopers car at about 70-75, while the Trooper was outside of his car. The guy in the BMW gets off at exit 15, I follow him. He then makes a left turn on red at the set of lights. So I stop him ask him what his problem was, and why he had to blow by the Tropper like that. He replied "because I can" I take his License go back to my car, write him a citation for the red light, speeding, and not moving over. I return to his vehicle with the citation and say "sir it is now the law to move over or slow down for any vehicle on the side of the road with emergency lights activated, here is a citation for running the light, speeding, and failure to move over. He replied "I didnt even know that was the law" I handed him his ticket and License and said "well sir consider yourself educated" 

In my opinion I think MSP should sit on the side of the highway with there lights activated and just write citations to vehicles that do not move over. Mabe then people would realize its not a joke.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I educated a couple today during my own stops. It's a drop in the bucket, for every one I sighted, nearly 40 went by almost removing my mirror. On Rt.9, with four freaking lanes right near the Shoppers World, *cock suckers*.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

TPD Lt. said:


> In my opinion I think MSP should sit on the side of the highway with there lights activated and just write citations to vehicles that do not move over. Mabe then people would realize its not a joke.


Never written one, never will. When you look back and see all of the near-misses in your career it's not because of the new law not being enforced. You see them talking, texting, putting on lipstick, reading, etc. LEOs cannot modify that behavior.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I got pissed on a detail, and wrote five people for it that day. They couldn't even be bothered to slow down to the actual speed limit.... still 5-10 over coming into the setup.

edit: The problem isn't educating the people, it's going to be educating my clerk magistrate on appeal.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I probably write one move over violation for every three stops I make, During a stop when handing over V any one from that piont on that does not move over or slow or atleast make the atempt gets a V. Majority of them are usually shitheads. I have even left a stop for the really agregious ones.

Even wrote 2 last night. Typical RI drivers.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

We all have to use the passenger side approach to increase our safety. Don't depend on any law for your protection.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

With about 15-20 miles of highway in my town, I'm always on the lookout for Move Over violations. Most of the time, I end up stopping for people blowing by tow trucks, as people seem to think the law only applies to police cruisers. In any event, I find most people are genuinely ignorant and legitimately apologetic.

I had a guy on my job out on a stop and wrote passing vevhicle for a Move Over violation by mailing the cite. His LT chewed him a bit as he claimed it was a 90C/2 violation. While I disagree with that claim, I think that the Move Over law as well as failure to yield to emergency vehicles should be specific exceptions to 90C/2 to alleviate any arguments that may arise in court.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have only stopped one veh for this. It was right after the law went into effect. I backed State up on the bridge and right as I was clearing a construction truck came up in the lane next to us.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Sometimes our details have specific cruisers dedicated to writing V's for vehicles bombing through workzones. When WBZ and the Globe have their heads up the flagmen's asses, they never seem to mention that....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Unfortunately during normal business hours I think it causes more problems than it helps. When immediate threat granny, or Ashley-Text-A-Lot, or Bubba Gump truck driver decides to move over at the last second, they usually end up almost putting someone else into the median.

Oh BTW. While on a stop and you look back at traffic, the guy who does the exact opposite of moving over and freaks out toward you, that's the car with the load of dope. Juss sayin'...:shades_smile:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I've written two myself. Both upheld at the Mag hearing.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SinePari said:


> Unfortunately during normal business hours I think it causes more problems than it helps. When immediate threat granny, or *Ashley-Text-A-Lot*, or Bubba Gump truck driver decides to move over at the last second, they usually end up almost putting someone else into the median.
> 
> Oh BTW. While on a stop and you look back at traffic, the guy who does the exact opposite of moving over and freaks out toward you, that's the car with the load of dope. Juss sayin'...:shades_smile:


Damn, I used to date that girl... Her maiden name was Sucks-A-Lot though.

I think I drive in the middle or left lane, just to avoid these issues. The only time I'm in the far right, is when I'm exiting the highway. The last thing I want to do, is unintentionally cause harm to someone just trying to do their job on the side of the road because I'm cruising along in the slow lane, and end up get boxed in by some phuckwad driving a Prius with their Obama sticker on the back. My old man does Class A towing, i.e. tows broke down tractor trailers, and if some ass-pie ever happened to swipe him because they wanted to blow by like a jackass... Lord have mercy.

It's common sense to give someone some courtesy space to do their job. However, we live in the most backwards state in the union... So I truly don't expect much else from the rest of the phucktards here.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

I was just finishing up a stop on 120 the other day and was walking back to my car when a total hole going about 60 (40mph road) nearly (within 2 inches) hit me with his freaking mirror as he passed. Jackass could have easily moved over as there was no other cars besides my cruiser and the mv Ihad stopped on the entire stretch of road...I think he just did it to be a douchebag:stomp:. Needles to say I jumped in my cruiser but by the time I got moving he must have turned off because he knew I was coming. 

I think that a smart thing to do is even if another cruiser calls off on a stop and says they are all set- we should make a habit of hanging back and tagging and as you all said "educate" a few jerks on the law. Where are the state grants for "Move Over"??????


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I stop for this constantly. There was not much press or public info on this law. The only way to get it out is by word of mouth.

Let them go to court and beat it. I don't care about the $100 fine... but I guarantee they will be bitching to their friends, and any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> I stop for this constantly. *There was not much press or public info on this law*. The only way to get it out is by word of mouth.
> 
> Let them go to court and beat it. I don't care about the $100 fine... but I guarantee they will be bitching to their friends, and any publicity is good publicity.


There was actually a fairly large ad campaign for the law. I have heard numerous radio commercials and have seen quite a few signboards on the highway. It's not that they don't know about the law* its that they just don't give a shit.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> Princess and I were headed over Rte 24 on Harrison Blvd in Avon, taking Meatball for his nail trimming.
> 
> Smack in the middle of the overpass, on our side, were an ambulance, a fire truck, *a MC cruiser* and two regular cruisers, all lights going and activated. (something must have been going on - unit coming home or something? )
> 
> ...


 Holy crap, Gil has really expanded his empire


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I was working the pike the other day doing traffic, had a douche from NH stopped for 82/65 and while issuing had a dipshit from jersey come with in a foot of my back....Pissed my right off. Frigging stopped his ass and wrote him! Jerks...nobody up here moves over! You can be on a main street going code, and people will be driving towards you and still wont move over...bastards!!!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Damn, I used to date that girl... Her *maiden *name was Sucks-A-Lot though.


She didn't wear white at her wedding, did she?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mtc said:


> Princess and I were headed over Rte 24 on Harrison Blvd in Avon, taking Meatball for his nail trimming.
> 
> Smack in the middle of the overpass, on our side, were an ambulance, a fire truck, a MC cruiser and two regular cruisers, all lights going and activated. (something must have been going on - unit coming home or something? )
> 
> ...


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I think I drive in the middle or left lane, just to avoid these issues. The only time I'm in the far right, is when I'm exiting the highway.


What a great excuse for 89/4 violators: "Sir, I drive over here so if I get near a cruiser, I'm already moved over."


----------

